# A Greek among Romans



## Laughing Lion

Hello, all;

I am close to finishing an MA in Philosophy, and I am planning to commemorate with a new tattoo.

I'm wondering if some kind soul can translate the phrase "A Greek among Romans" for me, preferably in ancient or classical Greek.

Many thanks in advance!

LL


----------



## Tassos

Welcome to the forum...
I'd say that

_Έλλην μεταξύ Ρωμαίων_

is the best fit to what you're asking.
But since it's a tattoo, maybe you'd like to wait for more suggestions.


----------



## Laughing Lion

Thank you, Tassos - greatly appreciated!


----------



## alfie1888

Would you like the breathings, too? I think it looks prettier as a tattoo (my sister had something done in Greek and I showed her what she wanted both with and without the accents of the polytonic system and she preferred the latter). I've put it in large so that you can see the accents better:

_Ἓλλην μεταξύ Ῥωμαίων_


----------



## Laughing Lion

Thank you, Alfie; yes, I would like it as detailed as possible. BTW, does that 1888 refer to the Bhoys?

The other thing I am looking for is a cool font - something older and romantic rather than new and industrial looking. I have found one tool at fontmeme.com/greek that allows me to pop in text and view it in other fonts. Does anyone know of another one with a few more options?


----------



## fdb

alfie1888 said:


> _Ἓλλην μεταξύ Ῥωμαίων_



Not quite. The first letter needs an acute accent, not a grave one, and the last letter of the second word needs a grave accent, not an acute.

It would look more ancient if you wrote it all in capital letters, without any accents or breathings.


----------



## apmoy70

Or you can use «Ἕλλην ἐν τῷ μέσῳ Ῥωμαίων» ([a] Greek in the midst or Romans). The definite article can be omitted and thus the phrase becomes «Ἕλλην ἐν μέσῳ Ῥωμαίων» (although I think the latter is Koine)


----------



## Andrious

Lion, you 're a guy, right? Cause "Έλλην" means "Greek man". If you 're a girl, it's "Ελληνίδα".


----------



## Fred_C

Andrious said:


> If you 're a girl, it's "Ελληνίδα".



I do not think so. In ancient Greek or catharevusa, it is Ἑλληνίς.


----------



## Andrious

The truth is I 'm not familiar with ancient Greek. My only relationship with ancient Greek is when I go to church and listen to the Mass. I just wanted to point out the different word.


----------



## alfie1888

I'm glad someone was able to correct my accentuation. The Polytonic system is still on my list of things to master in Greek! Anyway, with regards to fonts I would suggest going through what's available in Word. My sister's tattoo was in Times New Roman as she liked the curvatures.


----------

